# Is this crabgrass?



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Does celsius take care of this?


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Google lens said it's Brachiaria mutica (which google tells me is an invasive plant species from Africa :lol


----------

